# br600 flywheel replacing keyway ??



## fishingdave (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a good flywheel but broke the keyway when i was installing the fan , has anyone installed a replacement on the flywheel ? i know it molded in just wondering if i can grind the old one out and s install a steel one in? or can i just tighten down the nut really good and avoid messing with all that?

thanks Dave


----------



## apemoreton (Feb 25, 2016)

I had a br500 same engine shear the flywheel keyway I just marked up where it was and tighten the nut right up with pull cord down the cylinder.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 25, 2016)

Make sure the tapers are clean and free of any oil or grease.


----------

